# How good are you?



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

okay, i just thought of this as a fun way of seeing how good people on this forum really are. First, list your handicap, then put any special achievements or anything special that has happened to you on the golf course.

i'll start.

Handicap: 27 (thats a junior handicap by the way. Apparently it translates into a 37.7 adult one)

Achievements: well, since i havnt been playing for that long my best achievment would be beating my mate the second time i ever played. he is a good player and has been playing for a lot longer than me so that was pleasing.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Current handicap index is 14.9… lowest ever was 9.3. I’ve eagled every par 5 hole on my home course several times, I’ve eagled a 420 yard par 4 from the fairway, and I’ve made 2 aces. My lowest score ever is 73 on a par 72 course. I’ve actually stood on the 18th tee at 1 under par… hooked my tee shot OB and made a triple on the hole.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

My handicap is 10

I don't have any special acheivements to really mention. I just try to make acurrate shots. 

Although - A few years back (maybe 10 years ago now) I got hit where it counts by a ball from a different hole. The two holes formed a 'T.' I was playing my second shot (on the top part of the T) and the other guy overpowered his shot trying to hit an uphill green and I was in the way of the ball. I'd say that is my most memorible moment


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

eh, currently a handicap in the lower 20s... 

About 5 years ago however, I had a 10 handicap, lowest score of a 76 (once). Used to play varsity golf all 4 years in High School. 

Stopped playing for a couple years, now I'm slowly getting back into form... hopefull will be shooting no worse than mid-low 80s by summer.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Current h/cap is 14.2 (awaiting cuts from 2 comps with 40 points and 39 points on 7/8th respectivly)

Used to play an awful lot being a 12 handicapper as a junior (10 years ago), then learning to play the game again 2 years ago as I had quit for a long time.

Now even though my handicap is higher than it was as a junior I am a better golfer.

Achievements this year for me would be winning a couple of tournaments at the club and having a total of 14 rounds in the 70s.

Whist its all good and well being cut, my aim is to be single figures by this time next year - as long as I still enjoy the game.

No point in playing the game if it stops being fun.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

Fourputt said:


> Current handicap index is 14.9… lowest ever was 9.3. I’ve eagled every par 5 hole on my home course several times, I’ve eagled a 420 yard par 4 from the fairway, and I’ve made 2 aces. My lowest score ever is 73 on a par 72 course. I’ve actually stood on the 18th tee at 1 under par… hooked my tee shot OB and made a triple on the hole.


ouch... that would really make me mad. unlucky


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

My handicap is 10.
And my acievements are i have scored 45 points on an 18 hole stableford, won 3 junior major events, 2 foot away from an ace, hot over a 300 yard drive.


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm a scratch (+0.3) 
I've won state junior tournaments, have the number one spot on the top ranked HS team in the state. low score 67 (5 birdies, no bogeys) Was medalist in state junior matchplay (71, 7 birdies, 1 bogey, 1 double, 1 triple) not sure what my long drive is but its probably around 360-370, average drive is 290-300.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Handicap = Nothing official but somewhere in the high single digits.

Special Acheivements:
All Conference this year
Played number 4 spot on varsity as a freshman
Eagled a par 4
Chipped in 3 times over the course of 8 holes
Broke my driver the day before Districts
........ummmmmm
Several competitive rounds near par
Came within 2 feet of an ace on the same hole, two days in a row

Yup.......that's about it......


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

what does it mean if you have a plus handicap? (like +2.5)


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Fore! said:


> what does it mean if you have a plus handicap? (like +2.5)


Plus handicap means you get strokes from a scratch golfer. The Tour pros all have minus handicaps, meaning that their scoring averages calculate out to under par, and they have to give strokes to a scratch golfer.

I play in an online Links tour (Online World Golf Tour) that tries as much as possible to follow the real PGA and European Tours, and it is a handicap tour. All of the better players have minus handicaps, meaning that we start out a round in the hole and have to make up the handicap strokes before aour net scores start to go under par. I'm currently a -4 there, so for a 4 round weekly tournament I have to shoot 16 under just to get to level par on the leaderboard.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

oops, i meant a minus handicap. thanks anyway.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Thirty years ago, I was scratch. Now, I'm about a 10. The problem is, I still know what to do to make the ball do amazing things, but I can't make my body do what it takes. My second problem is that I forget and still try to do those things.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

a then it hurts and you remember i suppose?


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

After this weekend, I no longer want to incorporate the word 'good' with anything speaking of my golf game.

Hit the ball well off the tee, but I might as well have been putting with an anvil on a sheet of ice.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

A day of "rolling on & rolling off" I assume?


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

srothfuss said:


> A day of "rolling on & rolling off" I assume?



Oh yeah, reminds me why I hate

A) Bermuda Greens (damn their true, smooth, quick roll)

and

B) Desert Golf Courses (damn the way everything flows towards the arroyos and landscaped areas)


Funny thing is, I managed to drill the Suncoast Casino with a slight hook off the first tee. Only *bad* tee shot all day... figures, I hit a casino window :laugh:


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I think we've all had one of those kinds of days... 

It's sort of like hitting your ball into a single bush [with no other shrubs around it] and still managing to lose it. Or teeing off on a short par three, making the green from the tee and then watching your ball roll right into the pond.


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

srothfuss said:


> I think we've all had one of those kinds of days...
> 
> It's sort of like hitting your ball into a single bush [with no other shrubs around it] and still managing to lose it. Or teeing off on a short par three, making the green from the tee and then watching your ball roll right into the pond.




Yep, just one of those kinds of days.

Although I did see a guy from the group behind us ace one... ball dropped about 3 ft short of the hole and trickled in, 136yd Par 3. Pretty sweet to see it happen right behind us like that.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

srothfuss said:


> making the green from the tee and then watching your ball roll right into the pond.


Man do I know that feeling. There's a pretty nice public course near me with 2 particular holes that have crowned fairways. There is no way to keep the ball from rolling off the fairway and into the rough on either side unless you are so precise that you can land a fade on the left or a hook on the right and have it roll up the crown to the middle. Even then, the ball might roll back down the hill to the rough. I've gotten so mad and jumped up and down so often on that hole that I probably have more air time than the Goodyear blimp.


----------

